# Finished Fn3 Drop bottom gondola



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Over my Christmas break I finished my latest Fn3 project, a Phil's Narrow Gauge Drop Bottom Gondola.

The kit is great and I highly recommend it.

Most of the construction has been done on the road because of my work movements. This is the first model I have painted with a rattle can paint spray pack from the hardware store. The paint isn't Floquil quality, but I really impressed with the result!

The bare wood was coloured with Indian ink.

All the painted wood was distressed first before being used on the model.

Weathering was done with Indian ink and chalk. The model was finished with a coat of Floquil crystal coat when I got back to the work shop over Christmas.



Enjoy the pictures below.

The main structure is complete









Most of the under body detail completed









Complete before decals and weathering









All completed out side on some temporary track


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. I can appreciate the level of effort required to put one of these kits together. I thought about building one but was saved when AMS came out with their's.

Doc


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a work of art, and a tribute to the artist!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

You really did a nice job.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnificent, looks like the real deal!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's really a beautiful job, you've done there and I like the thumbnail accent! Sorry it's like kidding myself as I always paint a nail or two. 

Could you post a pic with the doors open? Or are they not operable? 

Congrats, so life like. 

John


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

You have done that kit justice! 
Great job for building and weathering- very realistic. 

Alec.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Well done indeed! (Are you_ sure_ you didn't photoshop one of those in from the museum?) Seriously though, it really _does_ look real!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very impressive!

Looks like a difficult kit to build.


You mention a rattle can, what color did you use? It is surprisingly close to the prototype.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words.


John, sorry mate they are not operable  I have seen a brass model (PSC I think) with an operating mech. Maybe i'll need to lift my game










Steve, the hardest part about my Photoshop creation was fitting the AMS code 250 brass track under it










Matt, it is a difficult kit to build, time consuming, but well worth it! You can buy brass and plastic models of this freight car, but the best way to represent wood is to use real wood.


I’m in Australia and in the office right now. I can’t remember the brand of the paint I used, but it was a Tuscan Red iron roof touch up paint. I have never seen the prototype, but the colour I used was more red than the colour photos and AMS cars I have.


Alan


----------

